# 7 no good zippered tivos



## mgmrick (Aug 28, 2002)

I guess my great tivo's lives are coming to an end. Getting hd locals real soon here in syracuse area (good). However this means that sometime in november dtv is shutting down my sd locals on 72.5 and moving them to 103.

Dtivo's can not receive sat 103. At least not with current software and I don't expect them to fix it with software upgrade. Then of course a software upgrade would kill the best part of tivos for my....mrv and tivoserver.

What options do I have ?? How long of runs of rca cable can you do ? Each tivo has 2 sets of rca cable out. I could run 1 set to 1 tv and another to another tv so at least I could watch what is on one tivo on another tv. Kinda crude but I can not see another option

Thanks
Rick


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I doubt they will get 103, it is a Ka band satellite, which I believe the TiVo hardware cannot tune.

I'd enjoy what your D-TiVos can do with the rest of what you get, and make alternative arrangements for the locals, either with a TiVo HD or 2, DirecTVs HD-DVRs, DirectV receiver and Series 2 Tivos, or switch to cable and get all TiVoHDs and Series 2s.


----------



## mgmrick (Aug 28, 2002)

Cable is not in my area. Most of what we watch and record is from local network channels (abc.cbs.nbc.fox)

The county line is 300 yards away and they get sd locals on 101 might just have to "move"


----------



## Human123 (Jun 9, 2003)

Is there a list somewhere of locals moving from 72.5 with a time table?
I am also on 72.5 here in Boise. My needs/wants are very similar. 
Thanks


----------



## mgmrick (Aug 28, 2002)

Check over @ www.dbstalk.com but I can tell you that 72.5 is going to be shut down and soon.

I just got a FREE offer for 6 r22 sd dtv dvr's to replace my dtivo's.

Great less features and still sd....No MRV


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Your DTivos can still receive all of the SD mpeg2 channels even if you will no longer be able to receive locals on 72.5. You didn't mention if you had DTivos or HDTivos. I'm assuming they're HDTivos since you mentioned HD locals. However, if they're SD DTivos you can easily use MRV and place them around the house and connect them via a home network to share the programs rather than string RCA cables all over the place. There are whole house A/V distribution systems available that might suit your needs if MRV is unavailable to you..


----------



## mgmrick (Aug 28, 2002)

I have sd tivos. Most about 90&#37; of my recorded programs are abc.cbs.nbc and fox (locals) Not much use when 72.5 goes down. I will need to look into whole house a/v distribution system did not know there was anything out there like that. A whole house system would be just about the same as mrv now ? The biggest question is cost.

Thanks
Rick


----------

